# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Why women live longer than men

## goldie1

" 
"It was at this point after watching the home reno chanel non stop for 24 hours that Albert decided he had enough information to complete the job himself " :Shock:

----------


## watson

Luv it     :2thumbsup:

----------


## goldie1

If your afraid of hights look away now   
One for the sparkies   
And a few more

----------


## Handyjack

Its OK. Only takes one slip and your ....
I have seen these but always worth a look. Should be put in the safety section - not.

----------

